# bobs machine dol fin or cavation plate



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard Smart Tabs work pretty well. And another forum member on here said the Bob's cav plate worked great.

With that 30 4 stroke you should be getting on plane just fine, depending on your prop. I have a Merc 25 2 stroke on my J16 that's set up very similar to yours minus the poling platform (for now ;D) and, especially if I'm by myself, I get on plane quick. I have a 10 3/8 x 13 Powertech prop.


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

i am thinking of calling power tech about a new prop
i have a merc 3 blade stainless on ther now but i dont think its
the right one the boat runs 27.5 mph with 2 people but its a pig out of the hole.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

27.5 sounds pretty good ... Change One thing at a time ;-) With the JP and The Foil See how that Goes 

Dave


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds about right. Should maybe be getting 29-30ish. I get 28-29 with 2 people and 31-32 by myself. Maybe faster now with the new prop.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I bought one for my Johnson 25 so I could keep water on my prop as I raised my jack plate, but after I received it I decided not to use it because it just did not fit. 
I didn't like it, because it's designed for larger motors and is CUT DOWN for small motors. On some small motors it fits ok but not all . 









The mounting holes would be less than 1/8" from the sides of my Johnson 25 cav plate.











I ended up making my own that I am happy with. 



























Then someone posted a link to this one that I like and is designed for many different motor sizes and makes.


http://www.permatrims.com/


----------

